# Can a plotter/cutter cut a cardstock / 250gsm to 350gsm paper



## jbreyes (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Guys

i would like to ask before i buy a plotter/cutter i only have limited fund to buy a plotter so i'm only getting a redsail vinyl cutter pro w/ winpcsign and my question is

can it die cut a 250gsm to 350 gsm paper or it can only cut glossy A4 sticker or just a vinyl stickers

my reason to buy a plotter/cutter is to cut some cardstock paper or callingcard sometimes


hope someone can answer my question because this is the only concerned id like to know before i buy a plotter and i cant read any forum that shows if redsail can diecut a cardstock like paper


Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

What kind of down force does the cutter have?


----------



## jbreyes (Mar 26, 2014)

i havent use a plotter/cutter before thats why i dont have any idea if it will work for my purpose to cut some cardstock like paper or callingcard paper and its only redsail and polaris are available in my country and redsail vinyl cutter pro has a 1yr warranty.

i cant ready in any forum about redsail if it can cut like diecut paper that thick 250 to 350gsm like a callingcard paper

here is the site for the redsail i saw near my place 
http://www.teesandprints.com/2013/10/redsail-vinyl-cutter-pro.html

and i dont have idea if it can cut


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Unless I missed it they dont show machine specs, give them a call and ask them if it will do what you want


----------



## jbreyes (Mar 26, 2014)

any spec i need to ask so we are sure it can actually diecut like 250 to 350gsm paper? how will i know if a plotter can actually cut cardstock because its only Polaris and redsail i can afford

i ask 2 seller and ofcourse they are seller they just say it can bec it has laserpointer. idk bec i dont have any experience using it yet.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

A vinyl cutter can cut through much thicker materials by using multiple passes. We once had someone cut through a very thick overlaminated decal for a motorcycle using 6 cut passes on a CR630. Obviously more downforce will allow you to cut the material in one pass rather than in multiple passes.

Vinyl cutters can cut thick materials that are not on a release liner like magnetic material or Buttercut stencil material by scoring it and then cracking off the shape.

For paper and other thin cardboard type of materials, you will need a cutting mat that goes inside the cutter. One like this: Vinyl Cutter Cutting Mat - SagaCNC
This has a tacky surface and will hold your material in place and act as a surrogate release liner.

Note that paper and cardboard are very harsh on cutter blades. You should use a 60° blade and it will dull quicker because of the fibrous nature of paper and cardboard.

The proper equipment for cutting this may be a stencil cutter that is designed to cut non release liner backed material. Here is an example of a stencil cutter: http://www.cutterpros.com/Garment-Apparel-Plotter-Paper-Stencil-Cutter.htm


----------



## jbreyes (Mar 26, 2014)

i already ask the seller and they said it can cut a 235 gsm photo paper a 24inch redsail vinyl cutter pro.
so i just need to buy a cutting mat and il just pass through few times? wont it damage the paper if i do it pass few times bec im planning to buy a cutter for cutting som cardstock like paper (pillowbox, decals, label sticker and callingcard cut purpose)


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Doing multiple pass cuts shouldn't damage the paper. Most decent cutters are very good at retracing a cut path accurately. I believe all cutting software can do a multiple pass cut. If you are using a plug-in to cut directly from Illustrator or Corel, make sure the plug-in has the option or by default, returns to the start origin instead of advancing after cut.


----------



## jbreyes (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys can u help me choose between these 2 plotter thats only available here in my country that fits my budget.

A Polaris with memorycard support and a redsail. i dont know the exact model but heres the link of their site and image of the plotter.

Polaris
CUTTER PLOTTER PACKAGE | D.I.Y Printing

Redsail vinyl cutter pro
tees&prints™: Redsail Vinyl Cutter PRO


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

As I mentioned in the postings, you can cut through this with multiple passes if it won't cut it all at once. You will also need a backer board for non-liner backed materials like paper and card stock. Here is a link to Redsail: Laser Engraver - Engraving Laser Cutting Machine, Vinyl cutter, Cutting plotter by Redsail


----------

